

Show HN: Phonebook.js, a lightweight API wrapper to clean up your $.ajax soup - mtrpcic
https://github.com/mtrpcic/phonebook

======
shaydoc
I have done something similar in my SPA, amplifyJS provides a nice request
abstraction too, however I found it lacked promises.

